# Focal Electra



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Does anyone on this board own Focal Electra 1028 Be or 1038 Be? Or has anyone seriously listened to either one? There are no dealers really close and I was wondering if they're worth a trip to audition.

After reading the Paradigm Reference S6 review, I started to get an urge to upgrade and will also look into the S6 or S8 series which are easier to find.

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
My younger brother owns the 1038 BE's and they are simply magnificent. Focal's Beryllium Tweeter is truly one of the finest Tweeters in the World. Wilson Audio uses a custom Designed Focal Tweeter for their 150,000 Dollar plus Alexandria and many other super high end Speaker Manufacturers use Focal Tweeters as OEM as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

JJ

Thanks for taking the time to answer my query. From what you say, it sounds like I should invest the time to audition them even if it means a day trip.

Bob


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Personally, Focal is in my top 5 of favorite Speaker Brands and definitely my favorite Tweeters of any Conventional Speaker out there. I think it would be well worth the trip.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

